# World of Warcraft Latency trouble.



## tartsphere (Feb 22, 2007)

I recently decided to start playing world of warcraft again after a long break, about 5 months. I installed the game on my computer updated it and logged on to try and play. At first everything was good and it ran very smoothly. About 20 minutes in my latency bar when quickly from green to yellow to red. This has been the norm every time I try and play, sometimes it will just fluctuate back and forth from green to yellow to red and back, sometimes I get disconnected. 

I think its a problem with my internet itself, because sometimes it runs perfect and sometimes it is dead slow and I experience lockups and browser crashes. Its not a virus or spyware problem because I keep my computer very clean. I use Nod32 antivirus, adaware, ccleaner,spywareblaster, and webroots. I also keep downloading from the internet to a bare minimum.

I tried calling verizon tech support to help me with this issue and after a hour and a half on the phone while this women with a horribly hard to understand accent used a RAT to mess around with my computer telling me that " you dont download from website! you got bad files!" and get nothing done I decided they were useless. If someone here wants to help me post a reply with whatever other information you need. thanks


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Do you use your internet about the same time every time?..
I find that I slow way down, internet as well as high latency in WoW, right around 4:30PM, till about 10:00 PM.. I figure its when the most people are on in my area.
"Off" times my WoW latency is 70 or less.

Also have you rebooted your modem and router (if you have one)?
Do you know of any automatic updates that may be running?... 

Just first thoughts..


----------



## tartsphere (Feb 22, 2007)

No its none of that, its really weird because while im getting horrible latency, I have gone online and run speed tests and got full speed out of them, so it is really weird to me.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Yeh, sometimes it can be the WoW servers too.. I can be in an "off" time 70 latency and get booted, or went from 57 latency to 1800 one day.

If your browsing the net do you see it slow down? 
Have you run a speed test then?


----------



## tartsphere (Feb 22, 2007)

Yes I have run speed tests while the latency is horrible and my speed is up at 1.5megs were its supposed to be. I ran a tracert like it recommended on worldofwarcraft.com and posted it there aswell, here it is.

Tracing route to us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com [12.129.224.113]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms dslrouter [192.168.1.1]

2 27 ms 27 ms 27 ms 10.9.103.1

3 28 ms 27 ms 27 ms P5-0.LCR-03.BSTNMA.verizon-gni.net [130.81.44.148]

4 28 ms 28 ms 28 ms so-1-1-0-0.BB-RTR1.BOS.verizon-gni.net [130.81.29.104]

5 30 ms 29 ms 30 ms 0.so-2-2-0.XL1.BOS4.ALTER.NET [152.63.16.9]

6 37 ms 36 ms 36 ms 0.so-6-0-0.XL3.NYC4.ALTER.NET [152.63.16.221]

7 35 ms 35 ms 36 ms 0.ge-5-0-0.BR2.NYC4.ALTER.NET [152.63.3.126]

8 36 ms 37 ms 36 ms 192.205.34.49

9 110 ms 110 ms 109 ms 12.122.105.14

10 110 ms 110 ms 109 ms tbr1-cl14.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.10.2]

11 111 ms 111 ms 111 ms tbr2-cl22.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.9.134]

12 111 ms 113 ms 112 ms tbr2-cl7.sl9mo.ip.att.net [12.122.10.46]

13 111 ms 112 ms 110 ms tbr2-cl21.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.122.10.14]

14 109 ms 116 ms 111 ms 12.127.3.189

15 110 ms 110 ms 111 ms 12.122.255.74

16 109 ms 110 ms 232 ms mdf001c7613r0004-gig-12-1.lax1.attens.net [12.129.193.246]

17 * * * Request timed out.

18 * * * Request timed out.

19 * * * Request timed out.

20 * * * Request timed out.

21 * * * Request timed out.

22 * * * Request timed out.

23 * * * Request timed out.

24 * * * Request timed out.

25 * * * Request timed out.

26 * * * Request timed out.

27 * * * Request timed out.

28 * * * Request timed out.

29 * * * Request timed out.

30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

You use Verizon?... 
I see a notice on WoW about Cox cable.. having connection issues.. maybe your ISP is also having trouble and it should be reported... I know you tried with the not so good english speaking lady... LOL, try Blizzard.. ya never know, may get lucky and they respond.. LOL

Could be all the recent server and game updates.. maybe there is an issue now with your ISP.. ??? Just thought I would say something since I saw the new notice.


----------



## tartsphere (Feb 22, 2007)

I talked to the guys at blizzard ( much more helpfull then verizon ) and they said they have some know issues with the modems verizon uses. They said try and get a firmware update from verizon, if that doesent work get a new modem, I tried explaining that to verizon but they said since its not my internet thats not working and its a third party game to try calling the manufacturer of the modem.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Nah.. they never want to say it's their problem.. I had a cable modem going bad, after many talks I finally had enough.. Just told em it was no longer working and wanted a new one.
Since they change hardware often the new modem is smaller and by a different manufacturer.. 

I say that, just to say.. Insist on a new one. Tell em it's not working right and you want a new one. If you blame one thing, like the game, they will say it's that, never them.. LOL right. 

You could search for a firmware update, but there may not be one.
Just search make and model numbers..


----------



## shujinko (Apr 1, 2006)

I play WoW and use Verizon as my ISP. I'm using the Westell 2200 modem. I literally never have a latency problem (at least on my server).

Besides your WoW latency issues, you also said that your experiencing lockups and browser crashes. No matter how slow or broken your internet may be, your system should not be locking up as a result.

Are there other computers in your house that are experiencing latency issues? If not, it sounds like something on your machine. I am by no means an expert on spyware (at least not to the point of some of the gurus here ), but perhaps the high number of system cleaners/monitors you're using are conflicting with one another? I would try disabling or even uninstalling all of them, try Warcraft, and then reinstall them one at a time to see if you can isolate the problem to any software you might be using.


----------

